# Which amp sim is better? Fortin nts suite vs mericurial reaxis vs stl tonality



## vejichan (Jan 19, 2019)

If you can only get one which amp sim would it be and why?

1) fortin nameless suite
2) fortin nts suite
3) mericurial reaxis
4) stl tonality


----------



## Metropolis (Jan 19, 2019)

Fortin and Mercuriall both have great feel for an amp sim. STL Tonality kind of sounds good, but I was disappointed how it felt, something was just off. STL's Bogner Uberschall model was not entirely for my taste either, it was bit too dark sounding. Still I'm sure almost anyone can get a good tone out any of those three. They all have free demo versions to try out, so start from there first.

In the end I would value them like this; best price to what you get and versatility ratio; STL and ReAxis. Best single amp tones; Fortin or ReAxis.


----------



## vejichan (Jan 20, 2019)

I guess reaxis is probably best. What other good mericurial sims are there


----------



## ADADAD (Jan 20, 2019)

vejichan said:


> I guess reaxis is probably best. What other good mericurial sims are there


The SS-11 sim (combined with the ignite power amp sim which is free) is second only to the nameless, IMO.
Anyways they all have free demos, you can try them and see which one works for you


----------



## Curt (Jan 20, 2019)

Well, I have used them all and I think
1. Nameless, hands down. 
2. NTS
3. Reaxis
4.STL Tonality

I can't get a tone out of STL Tonality that isn't just okay, and Reaxis only has one particular setting that I like. NTS is pretty good, but at the end of the day, it's not the flavor I go for. Nameless is right up there with the Line 6 Helix stuff(which I obviously love) in my opinion at least.


----------



## vejichan (Jan 20, 2019)

I have tried them all and like them all but can afford only one


----------



## ADADAD (Jan 20, 2019)

In that case try the SS-11 demo with the ignite power amp sim. Almost as good as the nameless, and cheaper than all the options you mentioned.
I recommend setting the preamp tubes to the non 12ax7 ones, and turning up the resonance control on the power amp sim.


----------



## vejichan (Jan 20, 2019)

What does the power amp sim do?


----------



## ADADAD (Jan 20, 2019)

It's in the name: it simulates a power amp, specifically how the power section in an amp affects the sound.
The SS11 plugin only simulates a preamp, unlike the other plugins which simulate both preamp and power amp. I found it sounded much better when combined with the power amp sim.
Anyways- it's free, you can download it and see for yourself how it affects the sound


----------



## vejichan (Jan 20, 2019)

Does the reaxis have a power simulation


----------



## Ericjutsu (Jan 20, 2019)

vejichan said:


> Does the reaxis have a power simulation


It does and has different tubes to choose from


----------



## Catalyst Collide (Jan 26, 2019)

I'd throw Overloud TH3 (or the recently announced TH-U) into the mix. It's really good and I don't think get it's full due. That said, the NTS Suite is really good, I liked it more than Reaxis.


----------



## trem licking (Jan 27, 2019)

I really gotta agree with Catalyst... TH3 is fucking amazing and i dont feel like many people give it a shot for whatever reason. I've tried damn near every sim under the sun and i come back to overloud everytime. it sounds and feels as real as anything out there currently and the interface is absolutely fantastic. it also has a kemper in it now in th-u hahaha


----------



## Flappydoodle (Feb 3, 2019)

Depends what kind of sound you like

Nameless is best at the clanky djent sound, based on Marshall

NTS has a more classic sound, which is still heavy

Reaxis is the Mesa Triaxis sound

They're all totally different, so it's not possible for us to say which is best for you. You can also demo all of them, and if you've done that then you should be able to make your own decision.


----------



## Daniele Panza (Feb 21, 2019)

Hey guys,

I actually made a comparison video for some of those, check it out:



D


----------



## Catalyst Collide (Feb 21, 2019)

Daniele Panza said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I actually made a comparison video for some of those, check it out:
> 
> ...




Fortin and Line 6 are my easy winners here, Helix sounded better here than when I used it, but my issue with it was more feel than tone. Bias sounded like I remember it - i.e don't like it. First time hearing STL and didn't care for it at all. Cool comparison, kudos for putting it together.


----------



## alessandroarzilli (Mar 30, 2019)

I tried and reviewed them all on my channel and to me, up to now, the Fortin NTS is the absolute best one, at least for death/thrash metal.
We all have to take into consideration the STL Tones / Ignite Amps Emissary bundle, which really kicks major assessment. ...for FREE


----------



## pablometal (Apr 5, 2019)

Fortin nameless is the best...


----------

